# $1/gallon Sale At Petco!



## Sacrifice

Petco is going to be having there yearly $1/Gallon tank sale within the next 2 weeks. I just got off the phone with a local (Stl) Petco. He did mention that it was on tanks from 10-55gallons. I even asked about the 40g breeders and he said yes and there's no limit on how many you buy. I'm pumped I've been waiting for this.

Good Luck Everyone,
Sacrifice


----------



## Criley

only up to 55?


----------



## Sacrifice

Criley said:


> only up to 55?


Yeah they stop it at 55. Trust me I'd be picking up a couple 75g tanks if not. But It's nice to pick up a couple 40g breeder tanks. That's %60 off the normal price for a 40g.

Oh and by the way







to P-fury Criley.


----------



## wisco_pygo

i'd still rather pick up a decent, entire 55 gal set up on craigslist for $100-$150. even if you get the aquarium for $55, you have to buy lighting/cover/filter/heater/stand.

i was at my local petco yesterday looking at filter prices. eheim ecco 2236 for $190 plus tax?? my contention is F-petco unless you absolutely have to buy something from them.


----------



## Genesis8

Is it nationwide or just in St. Louis?


----------



## Blue Flame

If this is going on by me, I'll definitely be getting a few replacement tanks. I need a new 40H, and 2 55 gallons. sh*t if they only did 90's, I'd get one of those too.


----------



## ___

I need a 60g or a 75g or a 90g lol not going to help me

Thank you for the heads up tho


----------



## TheSpaz13

Yea, petco generally sucks unless your buying nonliving/perishables. I get filters there and never had a problem.


----------



## Lifer374

Thanks for the heads up! I called and our sale is going to take place in a few weeks. Gives me time to come up with 40 bucks.


----------



## Blue Flame

The Petco by me started the $1 per gallon today. I scooped up 2 55 gallons. Thanks for the heads up! I probably would have missed it. The tanks they are offering are Aqueon, and that's the old allglass tanks.I would have scooped up a 40H too, but the offer is only on select tanks that they have on the floor.


----------



## Lifer374

Well I kept holding off for a 40B but they aren't getting them in stock around me. Really sucks because I've wanted one for a very long time.

For the last week they've only carried 10's, 20's, 29's and on my first visit a 55.

All is not lost. My daughter has been begging me for her own tank for quite some time so I walked out of there with a 20L for her. The 20 long has always been my favorite smaller sized tank and will be a good tank for her to get started with. Good deal on it.


----------



## Blue Flame

Lifer374 said:


> Well I kept holding off for a 40B but they aren't getting them in stock around me. Really sucks because I've wanted one for a very long time.
> 
> For the last week they've only carried 10's, 20's, 29's and on my first visit a 55.
> 
> All is not lost. My daughter has been begging me for her own tank for quite some time so I walked out of there with a 20L for her. The 20 long has always been my favorite smaller sized tank and will be a good tank for her to get started with. Good deal on it.


They had 40 breeders at the petco near great lakes crossing. You might want to call them, and see if they still have one up for grabs.

Auburn Hills
4820 South Baldwin Road Suite 3B
Lake Orion, MI 48359
248-391-1599


----------



## Lifer374




----------



## Blue Flame

NP....I'd stop and look for you, but I've been working late almost every night this week.

good luck


----------



## Sacrifice

Here in STL they claim to be running it until July 17th so get 'em while you can guys. Fortuanately I picked up a free 75g tank with stand the weekend before this sale started. I'm still tempted to pick up a 40g breeder just to toss in the closet.


----------



## Lifer374

Heads up on the sale.

They have it going on again over here in Lansing. Don't know about everyone else but very much worth checking into. One hell of a deal on a 40B


----------



## Sacrifice

Just verified it in the STL area as well. They are having the sale again!!! Sale ends Sept 18th around here. Get em while you can guys.


----------



## piranha_dork

I just went to my Petco and they start the tanks from 10 gallons to 55 is their max. That's a great deal at that! I picked up two 40 gallon breeders and two 20 gallon long tanks. Great outstanding prices!!!! They had a whole bunch in stock for this sale! Don't miss out because they'll go fast!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I checked around here yesterday and they are running the sale here in Minnesota through the 18th as well... my brother is gonna grab a 40b and even tho I have nowhere to put them, I'm thinking about grabbing a few more tanks as well -- at that price, they can sit in my storage unit til I figure out what to do with them.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Damn!!...LOL!







@ myself!...I went to the petsmart yesterday and asked about the $1 per gallon sale and the salesperson gave me a blank stare and said she didn't know what I was talking about...then I realized, that this thread said "PETCO", not PETSMART!!...







...but fortunately, we do have both a Petco and a Petsmart within a 5 mile radius from where I live!..







so I will definitely be dropping by the local petco this week and checking to see if they have those deals going on!...


----------



## Sacrifice

Da said:


> Damn!!...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ myself!...I went to the petsmart yesterday and asked about the $1 per gallon sale and the salesperson gave me a blank stare and said she didn't know what I was talking about...then I realized, that this thread said "PETCO", not PETSMART!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but fortunately, we do have both a Petco and a Petsmart within a 5 mile radius from where I live!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I will definitely be dropping by the local petco this week and checking to see if they have those deals going on!...


ROLF!!!!!














....Only you Da' Manster....only you would do this, lol. Yeah I'm still debating picking a 40b up. I just don't think that I can let this deal pass me up again. I keep telling my fiance that it's 60% off and I can't resist. $40 for a 40g breeder that's definitely cheap enough to buy at least one and toss it in the closet for now


----------



## Lifer374

Sacrifice said:


> $40 for a 40g breeder that's definitely cheap enough to buy at least one and toss it in the closet for now


Absolutely. Too good of a deal to pass up really. Even if it's just going to sit empty for some time....


----------



## piranha_dork

hahahaha true that,I might have to make another pass at this. Later I could sell it on craigs list for $70 for a 40 gallon breeder ^_^ and $40 for a 20 gallon long hehehe.


----------

